# BARK! Barkkkk!



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, I was taking my dog for a walk around our neighbourhood today with my neighbour. We were walking along, until my maltese, Fifi, saw a squrriel. She started barking like she always did when she saw a squrriel lol....when my neighbour suddenly said that whenever my dog would bark, it sounded like a little old man coughing!







LOL...I thought that was funny when she said that. I started listening to her bark, and it actually did sound like a person coughing a little! Has anybody else heard there maltese bark, and think that it sounds like someone coughing?








Cassandra


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine sounds like a HIGH pitched SCREAM! Its REALLY BAD


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy lets out low "woofs" when he is on guard and when he is excited he'll start to do a bunch of little barks all in succession. We call it his "double" or "triple" bark.. he's rather famous for it now *lol* :lol:


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantasia doesn't sound like a human cough but our neighbor once said that she "didn't know we had a baby". We don't have any kids. We were out helping her get her car unstuck 2 years ago when the snow was bad here in NJ. Fantasia heard us outside and wanted to be with us so she started barking, howling, and screaming like a baby when we wouldn't come back in to her. My neighbor turned to me and said "I didn't know you had a baby". I was thinking, if that was my baby, do you think I would have left them in the house all alone? But I just said, no that's Fantasia.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

gruffi does this bark when he's scared---and people think thats his "mean bark". lol. they dont know! and sprite is soo darn annoying...so's ellie. and they lift their head up like snoopy whenthey bark. lol.


fannymay---that is soooo funny!!!! makes you wonder how your neighbor treats her children. have you seen that episode of Judging Amy where that lady would put her kids in the trunk of her car cuz she couldnt afford a babysitter?










my mom would just lock us in the closet. LOL!!!! j/k!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny barks 2 differnt ways when he wants to attack something, like the vaccume cleaning or the giant french mastiff next door, he has a really loud kinda light pitch bark, but when he is annoyed at me about something he does something that sounds kinda like a coughing noise i guess i have been calling it a grumble


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Angel has only barked at two things-the first is her reflection in the back slider-that was a high pitched little "woof!" with the happy head tossing thing. Then there's her-"Mommy-I NEED to play with you NOW!" bark, where she's spinning around, and it's not actually a bark, it's a grunt. 
She also "Talks" if she hasn't seen me, and is happy that I'm back-that's a little almost inaudible moan. She fusses terribly over me, and does this little moan, and I wonder if anyone has ever been that happy to see me!

Ahhhh-Malty Love!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has a bunch of different barks. She does the woof thing sometimes. When she sees other dogs (that see doesn't know) lately she has this ferocious bark (people turn around expecting a rotwiler (sp?)). When she thinks she is being ignored she has a high pitch bark. When she wants to play she uses more of a normal bark.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 21 2004, 09:42 PM
> *gruffi does this bark when he's scared---and people think thats his "mean bark".  lol.  they dont know!   and sprite is soo darn annoying...so's ellie.  and they lift their head up like snoopy whenthey bark.  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She is older and her only daughter is in her early 20's.
I don't watch Judging Amy, but that's messed up! 

Fantasia has other barks as well. She barks a high pitched bark really fast that then turns into sorta of a howel when she hears a noise outside and she is warning us. She barks her "normal" bark when daddy's home. And she has her quiet woof bark when I tell her to stop barking, like a child whispers when you tell them to shut up. She stops the quiet bark when I tell her for the second time to stop barking.


----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow! I guess everybodys Malti barks in different kinds of ways














Especially with some people that have there dog bark like monkeys!!!















LOL Nichole!!! heheh that really cracked me up 







Fifi's bark is quite simple compare to eveyone elses!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 22 2004, 02:25 AM
> *When Toby gets really excited, he does this sound (I wish you guys could hear it) which sounds like a cross between a monkey squealing and a cat meowing.  I don't know where the monkey sound came from, but Toby's breeder had a cat, so I am guessing it was something that he learned early on!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I don't know about the monkey sound, but Brinkley does a yawning/meowing sound when he is really excited to see me...it is really hard to explain...but so cute!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel has been barking recently...very weird. VERY high pitched to say the least. I also think it's funny to hear her when she HOWLS...yes, howls, it is a crack up.
:lol: I expected my Beagle to howl, not Chanel!

~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker howls too...but i call it singing.cause he does it to certain ringtones!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie and Maya have a high pitch bark and really loud too









I wish my girls can sing(howl). I howl all the time so they can copy me but they just give me this weird look. I've tried howling along with music or when I hear the police or fire truck but nothing.
My aunt had a rotwiler(sp)she passed away a few months ago.(i miss her







) and every time Numa the rotwiler heard the police or fire truck would howl/sing, even sometimes I would howl and she would sing with me. she was such a good doggie.
she holds a very special place in my heart.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Dec 22 2004, 08:13 PM
> *Daezie and Maya have a high pitch bark and really loud too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh chico has become a avid barker







when we first got him he barely barked now oh boy ! he barks to get picked up mostly and i acanNOT leave the room without him most of the time it is really endearing but sometimes its so annoying !Like last night i was so tired i went to my bedroom early to watch tv and of course with chico







but he decided it was too early to lay down he wanted to play and he barked and barked at me jumping off the bed then bark at me to put him back on







then heres the kicker i said thats it! you are out of here ! i opened my bedroom door and he ran out ,i closed the door and within 3 secs he was scriching holy heck out of the door i opened it and said are you going to lay down with me now? we cocked his head to the side as to say sure mom and i let him back in do u know he laied right down! gooood doggy


----------

